# Slingshots .....



## vja4Him

I'm looking for a High quality slingshot. Found the Survival Slingshot, and several others. What do you use .... recomnend?


----------



## labotomi

vja4Him said:


> I'm looking for a High quality slingshot. Found the Survival Slingshot, and several others. What do you use .... recomnend?


Barnett has several models. They can be found in sporting good stores like academy and dicks. I've seen the lower feature ones in Walmart around the air rifles. Nothing wrong with them, they just lack the extra padding and balance rods that most don't use anyway.

The prices range from $15 to over $40

Just be sure to practice a lot


----------



## Deathdealer

Ok it all depends on what you wan to do with it I have 20 different slingshot models from different makers some homemade some pro levels I have some for target shooting and some for actual hunting! The first model I made has a 75 pound draw back and I have it set up to shoot arrows and it has shot them threw a hay barrel I have some that can take down squirrels at about 60 to 75 yards so figure out what you want it for and post away 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## JustCliff

I bought a couple last month to deal with animal pests. One is Barrett Zombie slingshot. The other is a Daisy B52. They both do pretty good. Not too expensive either.


----------



## ZoomZoom

The only thing I can add/offer is to remember to get some extra bands.


----------



## Tacitus

Seems like slingshots are more for fun that survival. Not sure how slingshots can be used for hunting anything more than a squirrel, at best, and I would think hitting a squirrel with a sling shot would be like pulling a lever on a slot machine.

And aren't these "stabilizer bars" a little overkill? How could they possibly stabilize an arm movement?










Now watch, having said that, someone is going to point me to a link for the WPSA (World Professional Slingshot Association, or the Société Internationale d'Lance-Pierres Professionnels) where people hit 9 out of 10 shots at 30 meters.


----------



## labotomi

Tacitus said:


> And aren't these "stabilizer bars" a little overkill? How could they possibly stabilize an arm movement?


They're not for arm movement but it helps with wrist movement. They reduce the flip when shot. Kind of like muzzle flip only the slingshot flip will change the projectile velocity.

I would agree about them being little more than toys. Slingshot are limited in power, speed, and accuracy. Better than nothing I suppose. You would have to practice a lot and get very good if you expected to kill even rodents and birds.


----------



## squerly

Here he is!

The Slingshot man


----------



## ZoomZoom

Damn, that guy is good.


----------



## Deathdealer

I have a slingshot with 75 puns draw back that has an arrow rest on it shoots just like a compound bow but is a lot quieter then a bow have you seen what a 75 pound draw back bow can do to a hog, deer, moose, car, armored plate, a human? It will kill just if you want to use one for survival you literally have to practice practice practice! And then if you want to customize one to shoot arrows bolts darts you will have to think outside of the box I have a all titanium slingshot (except for the bands) that will never break (trust me I've tried) they are reliable accurate hell if you buy bands for it every month and stockpile them in the long run they will be a lot creeper then a gun for survival hell you can pick your ammo off the ground! You don't need special ammo for them yah store bought ammo or marbles are more accurate then rocks but if your a good shot you can still kill with rocks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## BillS

I have a couple of slingshots I bought on eBay. I also bought taconite pellets to use as ammo. They're about a centimeter in diameter and contain 65% iron. So yes, they're heavy. Here's an example:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1200-rounds...989?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a941d7e35


----------



## labotomi

Deathdealer said:


> I have a slingshot with 75 puns draw back that has an arrow rest on it shoots just like a compound bow but is a lot quieter then a bow have you seen what a 75 pound draw back bow can do to a hog, deer, moose, car, armored plate, a human? It will kill just if you want to use one for survival you literally have to practice practice practice! And then if you want to customize one to shoot arrows bolts darts you will have to think outside of the box I have a all titanium slingshot (except for the bands) that will never break (trust me I've tried) they are reliable accurate hell if you buy bands for it every month and stockpile them in the long run they will be a lot creeper then a gun for survival hell you can pick your ammo off the ground! You don't need special ammo for them yah store bought ammo or marbles are more accurate then rocks but if your a good shot you can still kill with rocks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


You can support 75 pounds off-center with your wrist? Sorry, but I doubt that is accurate.


----------



## camo2460

labotomi said:


> You can support 75 pounds off-center with your wrist? Sorry, but I doubt that is accurate.


labotomi I did a little research and found that Deathdealer's claim may be accurate. Check out this site. eagleofsniperslingshot.com


----------



## Sentry18

I am not a slingshot sort of guy, but a buddy of mine is and he uses one called the Y-Shot. He has well over 2 dozen slingshots and claims that one is the best. Maybe it is, maybe it isn't, but he is ridiculously good with it. I have no doubt he could hunt with it with great success.


----------



## labotomi

camo2460 said:


> labotomi I did a little research and found that Deathdealer's claim may be accurate. Check out this site. eagleofsniperslingshot.com


I didn't see any specs on draw weight. No doubt they're powerful for slingshots.


----------



## cowboyhermit

Tacitus said:


> Now watch, having said that, someone is going to point me to a link for the WPSA (World Professional Slingshot Association, or the Société Internationale d'Lance-Pierres Professionnels) where people hit 9 out of 10 shots at 30 meters.


This guy is hilarious but I wouldn't want to be anywhere near him with a slingshot


----------



## Wellrounded

They are illegal here in NSW, Australia. BUT you can buy burley throwers that look like this ....... 

or you can make your own. My daughter makes her own and has been known to accidentally hit a rabbit at 20-30 yards while practicing throwing burley.

She is also a damn fine shot with a proper sling. David and Goliath style. Took her 6 months to hit the target the first time. She hasn't been out with one since bub was born though so probably would have months of relearning to do. Hers was made from plaited leather strapping and the toe of old leather work boots.


----------



## nightwing

I cast my own shot #1 buck is .300 diameter some LEE round ball molds are .310 you can find them on ebay between 20 and 35 USD from --
www.leeprecision.com
with the handles separated the 2 cavity fit in a flat rate box.
any heat source that can reach 725 degrees will liquefy lead to pour well.
using wheel weights or pure lead they are effective.

Another choice is a home made Jai Alai xistera and a sufficiently
heavy ball like a golf ball or baseball 
the sport has been around quite a while this is good for the young 
most people and governments have no idea what it is much less
would know to illegalize it and why it is a piece of sporting equipment.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

A usefull tool fer huntin small game. Like anything else, practice, practice, practice. I buy marbles, 50 in the bag fer a buck. Make good consistent ammo. Course then there be rocks what er layin everwhere.

I got a good old wristrocket. Buy some extra bands an store em vac sealed in a bag. Also, learn ta make some homemade ones usin inner tube rubber fer bands. Not as good as the wristrocket, but ifin it all goes ta pieces the parts gonna be available.

Get good at it an ya should be able ta take game up ta bout the size a fox with a good head shot. Like I say, I use marbles, steelies would be even better an ya can get iron ore pellets offin ebay perty cheap to.


----------



## besign

Search youtube for slingshot stuff. You'll see guys that AMAZE you with speed (or) accuracy. The top men tend to be one or the other, not both!  rocks don't fly straight, cause they're not round. You'd have to bake clay around them and roll them between a couple of boards, very flat rocks, etc. 

You'd be way, way ahead to attach a "whisker biscuit", use a trigger release, and broadhead or blunt arrows. Check youtube for Dave Cantebury's hundreds of videos.


----------



## cantinawest

*Defensive weapon*

Some people feel a slingshot is not a good defensive weapon, but I can say that I would not like to be on the receiving end of a 1/2 inch steel shot coming out of a high-end, power slingshot.

I think 1/2 inch steel shot launched by a power slingshot to the temple (forehead), or anywhere on the face/head would not feel very good at all, that is if you were still alive to feel the effects of such.

BTW-good book to read that has a slingshot in the storyline is: Deathwatch by Rob White 1973. I read this when I was in Junior High School


----------



## besign

you want a takedown pellet rifle for small game, and broadheads in the slingbow for larger critters, and a regular 9mm pistol in case you have a real problem, with people or dog packs.


----------



## besign

there's 7000 grs in one lb, guys, and airgun pellets are 20 grs or less.  The gun itself weighs 5-lbs, so you can easily carry the 1 lb of slingbow (including a few broadhead arrows) a pellet rifle and 1000 pellets. that's just 10 lbs total, same as an empy M1 Garand (ww2 fighting rifle) and NO ammo 3006 for it.  theres almost no reason to ever miss, since you can just wait for a better shot. You gotta learn to use traps, snares, bird lime, trotlines, nets, etc, anyway. Figure you stick the occasional dog or deer, and zap many hundreds of small critters with the pellet rifle, you will be good for many years with this setup.


----------



## cowboyhermit

besign said:


> you want a takedown pellet rifle for small game, and broadheads in the slingbow for larger critters, and a regular 9mm pistol in case you have a real problem, with people or dog packs.


I don't think they do, otherwise they wouldn't have said they were looking for a high quality slingshot

Personally I have used all the things on your list and don't find any of them to be worth it most of the time, there are better alternatives for me and also most others (IMO).


----------



## besign

very few people know what they actually need, especially on gun and survival forums.


----------



## camo2460

besign said:


> very few people know what they actually need, especially on gun and survival forums.


Really? where the hell do you get off telling folks who have many, many years experience that they don't know what they need? You have no Idea what it takes to survive in a real world scenario, as can be seen from MOST of your other nonsense posts, therefore you are in no position to "preach" to ANYBODY about ANYTHING. As I have stated in response to another of your posts "you are a no nothing hack, that couldn't find water if you fell out of a boat", so sit your dumb ass down, stuff your face with corn chips and let REAL men and women decide what's best for them.


----------



## Grimm

camo2460 said:


> Really? where the hell do you get off telling folks who have many, many years experience that they don't know what they need? You have no Idea what it takes to survive in a real world scenario, as can be seen from MOST of your other nonsense posts, therefore you are in no position to "preach" to ANYBODY about ANYTHING. As I have stated in response to another of your posts "you are a no nothing hack, that couldn't find water if you fell out of a boat", so sit your dumb ass down, stuff your face with corn chips and let REAL men and women decide what's best for them.


:congrat::congrat::congrat::congrat::congrat:

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

:thankyou:

:kiss:


----------



## Deathdealer

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## nightwing

camo2460 said:


> Really? where the hell do you get off telling folks who have many, many years experience that they don't know what they need? You have no Idea what it takes to survive in a real world scenario, as can be seen from MOST of your other nonsense posts, therefore you are in no position to "preach" to ANYBODY about ANYTHING. As I have stated in response to another of your posts "you are a no nothing hack, that couldn't find water if you fell out of a boat", so sit your dumb ass down, stuff your face with corn chips and let REAL men and women decide what's best for them.


hey camo2460 he owns a kel-tec :facepalm: my side hurts from laughing so hard.
I think in one post he said he owed a couple of themvract:


----------



## weedygarden

besign said:


> very few people know what they actually need, especially on gun and survival forums.


I haven't been on much lately, but just like that, another one bites the dust!


----------



## labotomi

besign said:


> very few people know what they actually need, especially on gun and survival forums.


I agree. Take this guy "besign", he posts the most ridiculous nonsense you've ever read. It sounds like his expertise came from a cheap fiction novel. Basically a complete moron.


----------



## weedygarden

labotomi said:


> I agree. Take this guy "besign", he posts the most ridiculous nonsense you've ever read. It sounds like his expertise came from a cheap fiction novel. Basically a complete moron.


More than that, it is always the know-it-all attitude that comes with the people who eventually get excommunicated. There is a vein of narcissism where they think they know better than anyone else and are more than willing to put anyone and everyone else down. The thing I wonder about with someone who gets so ingrained in this personality type is that they must have had it modeled for them in their family or not had anyone who reined in that misbehavior when they were young enough to find a different way of relating to others.

Often, but not always, the offenders seems to be young men who probably really do believe in prepping, are somewhat knowledgeable and are probably loners in their own life. Who wants to hang out with someone who is always finding fault with you? Not me! Am I teachable? You bet I am, but not if the lesson comes with put downs.

The writing is often a tell tale sign of age, youth, when conventions of writing such as capital letters, punctuation, and spelling are not close to correct, due to texting.

When someone joins the forum and starts out that way of being so offensive right off the bat, I always wonder if they are using their best manners as most people do in initial encounters in life? Or is the narcissistic attitude present right away? It is almost always predictable that they will be getting excommunicated. It is just a matter of time, or the wrong comment made to them. The way to put a narcissist over the edge is to find fault with them. They can dish it, they cannot take it. The comment that took him off was pretty incredible, probably the most sensational, if that is the right word, I have ever read here.

Another way to know someone is going to get banned is to see what Grimm is saying. You are always right on, Grimm.


----------



## cantinawest

*Three more slingshots in my arsenal*

I like to use my slingshots everyday.
I take them with me everywhere because they are a great way to pass the time when out and about and it's fun to be plinking whatever one can find.
I use them to hunt a bit, and they are a good defensive back-up for different occasions.

I just picked up three new ones.
Each has it's pros and cons and each has it's idiosyncrasies inherent with the design.
And, each was quite inexpensive, with the cost of shipping included in the price.

This one has a wide fork which I like, and it's all stainless steel.
And they add in a fish bait (marshmallows, etc. ) leather sling pouch with it to shoot bait to the fish (carp, catfish) to bring them to the surface.
A little added bonus
This one is quite powerful depending on the bands you use.








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fishing-Bait-Throwing-Big-Stainless-Steel-Catapult-Slingshot-Nylon-Holster-Pouch-/121404362834

This one is one of my favorites and is quite powerful and is probably my favorite at the moment. Easy to use, carry and it comes with a carry pouch as well.
I was impressed the first few times I used it. 
The Chinese bands were a bit deceptive at first, but they pack a punch.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bronze-Powerful-Skull-Catapult-Slingshot-Genuine-Leather-Pouch-Bag-Rubber-Band-/111409173382



















And I got a Gorge Sprave Special Edition "Cougar" Slingshot that is dual band and built to last forever. This one I am just getting used to and working to adapt myself to it...
http://www.dankung.com/emart/cougar%C3%82%E2%80%9C-%C3%82%E2%80%93-the-first-%C3%82%E2%80%9Cglobal%C3%82%E2%80%9D-slingshot-primay-flatband-p-325.html


----------



## Wikkador

I cant imagine realistically incorporating a "slingshot" into a personal survival plan.


----------



## cantinawest

I have found otherwise.
A good slingshot is more than just a toy to play around with.


----------



## helicopter5472

I knocked a squirrel out of a tree, "guess it was a lucky shot" with a marble size ball bearing. If you got hit in the head with that size steel bearing it would do so serious damage to ya. It would take a lot of practice to get really accurate with it. I am ashamed to say as a kid it put out a few windows and lobbed a few M-80's to places I don't want to mention, but they were a great tool for fun then, and a good tool now still....


----------



## bugoutbob

Okay slingshotters (is that a real word?) how well does that surgical tubing hold up in subzero temperatures? I'm thinking it would get pretty brittle and break. If I am correct in that assumption, what do you use in real cold weather or do the slings go away for the season?


----------



## camo2460

I never had a problem with the tubing in cold weather. When I was a kid I had a Wrist Rocket in my hip pocket in all kinds of weather, have taken numerous Squirrels and Rabbits and never gave it a second thought. I've used Marbles, Ball Bearings, but the best was steel punch outs from a Punch Press. Half inch tall and half inch in diameter, very deadly.


----------



## LincTex

Wikkador said:


> I cant imagine realistically incorporating a "slingshot" into a personal survival plan.


It all depends on skillset...

This guy seems to have mastered the tool!


----------



## cantinawest

*Turkey with a slingshot*

This guy took a turkey with a slingshot.
His shot was somewhat lucky, but it killed it.


----------



## mannertoss

What's a slingshot gunna do in a survival situation


----------



## camo2460

mannertoss said:


> What's a slingshot gunna do in a survival situation


Don't under estimate a sling shot in a survival situation. It's silent, portable, and powerful. I have personally taken Squirrels, Rabbits and other small game with a sling shot, further I certainly wouldn't want to be hit in the eye with a half inch steel ball traveling at 300 feet per second. Think out side the box, survival isn't always about having the latest and greatest "tactikool" gear.


----------



## Cotton

I agree with the other slingshot users here. I've taken many squirrels with them. Practice is the key. I was in snowy Buffalo one winter. Work was slow and I had a full basement. I bought a cheap wrist rocket, a few hundred bearings and practiced on pepsi cans. By spring there wasn't an annoying squirrel left in my neighborhood. I've always been fond of squirrel, especially squirrel dumplings.

As a kid I had an uncle who squirrel hunted with them exclusively. He was an amazing shot, I'm not in his league though.

They are handy for getting a meal quietly in a survival situation. I carry one in my bob. The slingshot and 250 ball bearings weighs less than a pound. There are many small critters I wouldn't use a gun on for security (not to mention would blow apart) and I wouldn't risk losing an arrow for them either.

Most squirrels dress out a little less than a pound. Even if I only shot at 50% accuracy that's about 100lbs of meat in a pot for 1lb of gear, not a bad return. Personally, I think I can do better than 50%.

A slingshot was part a careful plan of mine. A few years ago I went for a class in Atlanta. Posted here&#8230;

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f23/urban-escape-evasion-22131/

I spent a couple months planning. Scenario&#8230; walking home from Atlanta (>250 miles) with what I had with me. I went through all the possibilities I could envision, population centers to avoid, major river systems etc. At the end of the day I came up with 3 pieces of gear that would give me the best chance of eating on a 30 day walk with my skill sets. All 3 totaled less than 5lbs. A rigged trotline, professional grade snares and a slingshot! I already own and use all 3 and now keep them in my bob.


----------



## cantinawest

*hunting with a slingshot*

Hunting turkey with a slingshot...and killing it.






Hunting small game with a slingshot...


----------



## cantinawest

*Fishing*

Fishing with a slingshot


----------



## ContinualHarvest

I've used slingshots to take out crows, squirrels and rabbit. Anything else really needs a stronger draw.


----------



## IlliniWarrior

5 part series on SHTF usage of slingshots >>>>





__





SurvivalBlog.com Youth's Lessons: The Slingshot. Around 150-200 fps with a basic slingshot.






survivalblog.com









__





SurvivalBlog.com Lessons: The Slingshot - Through The Forks (TTF) or Over The Top (OTT).






survivalblog.com









__





SurvivalBlog.com Youth's Lessons: The Slingshot, by J.M.. How you hold your slingshot...






survivalblog.com









__





SurvivalBlog.com Youth's Lessons: The Slingshot, by J.M.. Slingbow Bowfishing arrows.






survivalblog.com









__





SurvivalBlog.com Shooting darts from a slingshot can be very effective.






survivalblog.com


----------

